# I Am Mother: Rose Byrne als künstliche Mutter



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2019)

*I Am Mother: Rose Byrne als künstliche Mutter*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *I Am Mother: Rose Byrne als künstliche Mutter* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *I Am Mother: Rose Byrne als künstliche Mutter*


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (7. Juli 2019)

*I Am Mother: Rose Byrne als künstliche Mutter*

Fand ich ein guten Film aber auch nicht überagend oder noch nie da gewesen.
Vielleicht besser für Zuhause auf Netflix


----------

